# Muskegon River, Half Moon Lake - Trout Outing



## Inlander (Oct 26, 2001)

Speaking for myself, I am not a pro at this. Half Moon is a excellent lake to see some trout action on though. Who knows we all might feel like pros when we are done.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Quiz20 there is a quide on the Muskegon river that will take you. Just Kidding enjoy youself


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

SR-Mechead said:


> Hey Quiz20 there is a quide on the Muskegon river that will take you. Just Kidding enjoy youself


Just a heads up, you may or may not know this. This thread is two years old...


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

SR-Mechead said:


> Hey Quiz20 there is a quide on the Muskegon river that will take you. Just Kidding enjoy youself


i'm lost, please explain what you mean. i dont get it.


----------

